# help me get contacts off my broken phone



## wokofshame (Oct 16, 2009)

alright so i broke my old phone by sitting on it a few months ago, yeah i know genius comes to me like that, tis only natural thy dont need to complement.
fortunately the only broken part is the lcd screen last time i checked. i want to get the conatcts off of it, is there a program you can get off the net or something to read the phone's info on your computer via USB?
it is like a 10 dollar kyocera tracfone so have been kinda resigned to losing those #s forever but i figure i might try.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 16, 2009)

in theory you can pull the sim card, place it in an EXACT model tracfone and you're fine. you CANNOT use the sim card on ANY other different model.

if it's not a tracfone, your sim card should be able to be used across the board EXCEPT in say a non-net vs. net application.


----------



## stove (Oct 17, 2009)

if you've got a SIM card AND the contacts were saved on the SIM, you can simply swap it out. Tracfone uses both kinds of tech. pm me details and i should be able to help ya. model number of the phone would help.


----------

